# Joe Bonamassa interview



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I found it interesting.
"I sold my Dumbles…" What?!?
I also found reading the comment interesting too.
That and the sounds outta the '70's Fender SF Champ in the bathroom are wonderful!


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, I really enjoyed this! Simplify, less is more!!


----------

